# What Router Bits should I use to create this...



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello!

I have a molding profile that would like to replicate but would like an advice since it will be my first time creating a molding piece with my router.

I have attached a couple of pictures, I kind of draw what I think is the profile, correct me if I'm wrong please.
I would like to know approx. What the height is... I'm thinking is about 3 1/2" to 4"??

Maybe the thickness of the stock 1" or 3/4"? would I need 2 different router bits? what size? model? any specific brand? 

You can tell I'm novice, Any help is very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd say a cove bit for the curve and a stool on the bottom.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Take a look at the MLCS web site and look at their beading bits and cove bits. The one you are trying to create would have been done on a shaper so because of the height doing it on a router will be a little more difficult. They have the profile in a router bit but it is only 1 3/8" high. The bit is #7963. Perhaps if you call the company and talk to someone in their technical department they may be able to help you choose the right combination. As far as the wood thickness measure it from the back if you can.


----------



## friendly1too (Sep 25, 2004)

It looks like you are able to do a tracing of the moulding piece you want, so that will give you an accurate image. From there, it's a matter of matching profiles with bits. I don't think you'll be able to find one bit that will do it all, since it seems pretty large, but using an assortment should get you pretty close. You bight have to do some sanding on that large cove. A sanding block made from a dowel of the same diameter should work nicely.


----------



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi John,

What size of router bit do you think I will need? Thanks for the response




argoknot said:


> I'd say a cove bit for the curve and a stool on the bottom.


----------



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Art,

Im trying to avoid the shaper  I know it might not be possible with my router. I will check the website and see what can I find.

Thanks


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Howdy, I have to do this all the time renovating older high end homes.

First step get a pair of dividers or callipers and set reference dimensions wherever the profile breaks. Or it looks like you have a sample that your trying to match if so use a profile gage to establish these reference dimensions. Then the hunt is on, it looks a little big for stock bits. If you have it in your budget do a search on google for "custom router bits". There are many vendors that can build you what you want, problem is $150 or so each.
-Eloy


----------



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Don, 

Yes I was thinking a couple of router bits at least. 

Thanks


----------



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello Eloy, 

Yes I'm trying to copy that profile. I don't want it to be perfectly the same size but something as close as possible that could be made with the router, and with on market router bits.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

adam.luna said:


> Hi John,
> 
> What size of router bit do you think I will need? Thanks for the response


You will have to make more than 1 pass because of the 5" size so I'd go at lests 1 3/4 cutting diameter for the cove and 7/8 to 1" on the bead Remember that you're working with a good sized moulding so a good router and practice will give the results that you're looking for.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

adam.luna said:


> Don,
> 
> Yes I was thinking a couple of router bits at least.


Hi *Don* - that's a rather wide cove - have you considered a cove jig on the table saw? Rockler has the one below on sale for $70 @ the moment; and as others' suggested, a beading or bull nose type bit for the other profile. Good luck - Dave


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

If this is only a one time milling job and not a production adventure I'd probably go with the advise of Dave on the cove. 

But, that may be where I might change course of direction and this would become a 2 piece project using the router on the bead portion of another piece and finally gluing the the components for one beautiful piece of crown.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Looks like a good job for the band saw to me,because it's a glue on part to the main case..

===



adam.luna said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a molding profile that would like to replicate but would like an advice since it will be my first time creating a molding piece with my router.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nobody has asked about a custom bit for this size moulding before so I checked it out. Whiteside looked at your drawing Adam and they tell me this would have to be done with two bits because of the 5" height and cost for a custom set to exactly reproduce this profile would be between $500-600. If you replace the existing stuff with a new two section set I think this could be done with a vertical panel raising bit,a bull nose bit and a 60° V bit.


----------



## adam.luna (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the awesome advice guys! I will see if I can make that jig for the table saw, for the cove, looks interesting, and yes I think it could be a 2 part process.. I don't get the idea of the Band saw though.. Could you explain please?


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

That Rockler cove jig is quite elaborate and I'd like one but I've cut them with nothing more than a straight piece of lumber for a guide clamped to the table making several shallow cuts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The same way you would make a Scroll Bracket Corbel,easy stuff,,,see links below

Legacy 5 Inch Curved Bracket Corbel | Van ****'s Restorers®

Corbels & Appliques | Van ****'s Restorers®

Corbels and Brackets, Wood Brackets, Wood Corbels, Wooden Corbels and Brackets, Wood Shelf Brackets -- Corbels & Brackets -- by ArchitecturalDepot.com - Call us today at: 888-573-3768


===



adam.luna said:


> Thanks for the awesome advice guys! I will see if I can make that jig for the table saw, for the cove, looks interesting, and yes I think it could be a 2 part process.. I don't get the idea of the Band saw though.. Could you explain please?


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

If you have access to a bandsaw, it may be easier to scroll cut it and sand to shape


----------

